# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  How to get a venomous license?

## Jeremy Browning

I live in IL and would love venomous but dont know how to get license

----------


## Kara

A common school of thought regarding venomous is that if you are resourceful and thoroughly studied up on proper husbandry, protocol & legislation, you'll be able to find A) those answers for yourself and B) a mentor to help you along the way. 

Active research & independent thought (i.e. not "somebody please give me all the answers") is a key component to the successful keeping of any species, but especially those that can pose a danger to yourself and others. 

$.02...

K~

----------

_Alexandra V_ (06-06-2011),_anthonym_ (06-19-2011),_cinderbird_ (06-05-2011),Jessica Loesch (11-26-2011),JLC (06-05-2011),_llovelace_ (11-28-2011),mackynz (05-31-2012),_mr.spooky_ (11-26-2011),_muddoc_ (06-24-2011),_Skittles1101_ (06-05-2011),_wwmjkd_ (11-26-2011)

----------


## dragonmoon

Every state has their own rules .... then individual townships may have their own rules on top of that ... start at your local township then work your way up from there  :Very Happy:

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

Illinois:
Native Venomous: Permit required
Exotic Venomous: Permit required
Protected Native Venomous: Permit required
Illinois Department of Natural Resources
Endangered Species Project Manager
524 S. Second St., Lincoln Tower Plaza
Springfield, IL 62701-1787

----------


## Jeremy Browning

> A common school of thought regarding venomous is that if you are resourceful and thoroughly studied up on proper husbandry, protocol & legislation, you'll be able to find A) those answers for yourself and B) a mentor to help you along the way. 
> 
> Active research & independent thought (i.e. not "somebody please give me all the answers") is a key component to the successful keeping of any species, but especially those that can pose a danger to yourself and others. 
> 
> $.02...
> 
> K~


True, i havent put too much thought into it and it would be a long ways away so ill have to look into it more.

----------


## Kara

> True, i havent put too much thought into it and it would be a long ways away so ill have to look into it more.


IMO, responsible hot keeping is on par with responsible gun ownership.  It isn't something you do on a whim or because you think it "looks cool," but for a solid, genuine interest.  Then you have someone with years experience (and a good track record) teach you the correct protocol & safety standards, and get lots of practice in a controlled environment.  You follow the aforementioned protocol every single time, without fail, so that when an unexpected situation does arise (and it will), you can handle it without putting yourself & others in harm's way.  

Irresponsible reptile keepers seem to garner even more bad press than irresponsible gun owners these days.  Don't even put yourself in a position to be "that guy."

I kept hots for several years after being mentored by some extremely experienced keepers, who helped instill a deeper respect for these amazing animals, and also a stringent adherence to correct safety protocol.  I've been around truly competent keepers as well as some who absolutely astounded me by their stupidity (needless to say I didn't stick around).   Your perspective may change once you have a chance to get hands-on with some creatures who can vastly change your life for better or worse.  

Happy herping.  :Smile: 

K~

----------

_babyknees_ (06-20-2011)

----------


## WtGreg

Call your DNR. Don't email, don't write a letter, call. I couldn't get the time of day until I called. 
For example: In GA the DNR publishes it's official stance as "non-native hots: illegal" and it usually back that up with the suggestion that there is not a permit. The reason is they don't want everyone getting a permit. Now when I called, they gave me the time of day to explain that a permit is attainable if you fit the criteria. Usually this includes scientific reasoning to possess the snake or educational reasoning. I was doing shows at the time, so I would have qualified.  There were other details and criteria, but I was just using an example. Once they realized I wasn't another goof with a snake on the phone call, they opened up real quick and got me all the info for a permit. 
No one can answer better how to get a license better than those who issue them, but you also gotta be ready to play by their rules.

----------


## mr.spooky

theres been a few posts about "hots" and venomoids today,,, and everyone says "find a mentor" and "permits" and sutch.....
   the permits are a P.I.T.A,,, so are the permit fees..... and thats not the worst part.... "FIND A MENTOR"??? hahahahahaha   from my research (and i done a little)  no one will "mentor you" unless you have a degree in biology..  maby you can find someone to mentor you,,, but id think that they would atleast require you to be 18 years old.
 spooky

----------


## jason_ladouceur

> theres been a few posts about "hots" and venomoids today,,, and everyone says "find a mentor" and "permits" and sutch.....
>    the permits are a P.I.T.A,,, so are the permit fees..... and thats not the worst part.... "FIND A MENTOR"??? hahahahahaha   from my research (and i done a little)  no one will "mentor you" unless you have a degree in biology..  maby you can find someone to mentor you,,, but id think that they would atleast require you to be 18 years old.
>  spooky


I would imagine that your right about permits and fees being a pain.  I cant speak from experience though because in Ontario there is no permit system.  What I do know is that many here would be thrilled to have to go through the hassle of getting and paying for permits if it meant that they could legally keep the animals that they wanted to.  I can also say with some certainty that in spite of  Hot snakes being banned in many parts of this province that there is still plenty of people right or wrong choosing to maintain them.  So really the only effect on the keeping of Venomous snakes in the province that the many Municipal by laws regarding keeping them has had is that the province has no idea how many or what species of hots are being kept,  and that until recently there was no anti-venom bank to provide life saving medicine to anyone who did suffer a bite.  So be grateful that even though its a pain you at least have an option if you do wish to keep these animals.  As far as finding a mentor goes.  Your %100 correct about it being very difficult to find one.  The only hope most hobbyists have is to meet experienced Hot keepers and form personal relationships with them.  After all would you be willing to just let some random stranger of some internet forum board have access to your collection,  this is after all what you are asking when you request that someone mentor you.  Now imagine that some, most or all of that collection were able to cause a life threatening injury with just the smallest of mistakes from this stranger, and think of all the potential liabilities that you are asking them to open themselves up to.  It should be pretty clear why its so difficult to find a mentor.  That doesnt mean it cant be done, but your right its not easy.

----------

